# men are so easily distracted



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Men a







[/IMG]re so easily distracted, even when it comes to halloween.*


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Here's another funny one, lol







[/IMG]*


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

He-he...yuck-yuck<evil grin> yes we are


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Very true. I don't give out candy to kids who think halloween is an excuse to dress like a wh*re though  lol


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*To junit*

Very true, last year this 12 yr old girl came up to the house dreesed like a hood rat. My mom asked how old she was and the little brat replied "Im old enough", needless to say my mom refused to give her candy and told the girl to go home and get changed before she becomes jail bait to a pedafile.


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

halloweendarkangel said:


> Very true, last year this 12 yr old girl came up to the house dreesed like a hood rat. My mom asked how old she was and the little brat replied "Im old enough", needless to say my mom refused to give her candy and told the girl to go home and get changed before she becomes jail bait to a pedafile.


That was great!!!! Good for your Mom!


----------



## HalloweenRocks3 (Sep 24, 2008)

You don't even need Halloween for the little girls to dress like they're walking the streets - I see it everyday! Very sad.

Newsflash to the little ladies - you can still be very pretty and be covered.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry I am still stuck on the first picture. LOL :>


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Deathtouch said:


> Sorry I am still stuck on the first picture. LOL :>


*Funny huh? Its all about the " T & A " *


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

halloweendarkangel said:


> *Funny huh? Its all about the " T & A " *


I don't know what this "T & A" you are refering too, but that chick's Ti*s and A*s are awesome. Even in cartoon form.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Yeah you should see mine, lol *


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

halloweendarkangel said:


> *Yeah you should see mine, lol *


Yeap, you are right. Men are so easily distracted.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

HuH,what.....


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone would get distracted by that!!! LOL


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Marvin_loves_Jen said:


> Anyone would get distracted by that!!! LOL


* What thats, lol *


----------

